# Shooting 20 feet???? Back up anymore miss to left????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I realize my blurred vision due to my cataracts isn’t helping, but???????? In my mind, the farther back I go the ammo would fall short???? I hope this is explained well enough.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Shooting to the left... aim exactly the same, Tag. But move your back foot a few inches to left while your front foot stays in place.

I know this sounds hokey, but it works for slight left/right adjustments.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Also, the brain does make adjustments as he sees fit, without our permission. That accounts for many "weird" accuracy situations. 
That's what I am working on now, taking over any subconscious adjustments, and making them conciously.
Try this. Don't step back, start at 40 feet, don't try to hit the target, just relax, draw calmly, aim a bit higher for the heck of it, and calmly again let go. 
Do it and please inform us of the result. The aim of this is NOT to hit the target, remember that.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Try shooting at a blank sheet of paper. Shoot 10 shots and see if there all in the same area. Than make adjustments from there. If their all over the place could be lack of focus. Also have made band sets that I was not shooting accurately and changed the band set and was right in target again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Skropi. That is a large undertaking of awareness. Since 1993 I have been studying my body and mind connection... karate, shooting, throwing sharp things, eating, drinking, and even breathing(the easiest, most difficult, and most essential)... and some days I am totally lost, but every now and again a flash of clarity.

Slinging is exactly the same... may be the epitome of examples of studying our mind, body, and spirit connection/communication.

Also great advice. Just love these little mysterious...even though they can raise my frustrations at times. Still the best solution to any issue... keep at it and have fun.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Skropi. That is a large undertaking of awareness. Since 1993 I have been studying my body and mind connection... karate, shooting, throwing sharp things, eating, drinking, and even breathing(the easiest, most difficult, and most essential)... and some days I am totally lost, but every now and again a flash of clarity.
> 
> Slinging is exactly the same... may be the epitome of examples of studying our mind, body, and spirit connection/communication.
> 
> Also great advice. Just love these little mysterious...even though they can raise my frustrations at times. Still the best solution to any issue... keep at it and have fun.


That's the reason this is the only hobby that got a hold of me. It's totally and utterly challenging, and demanding of body and mind. I find that it's more demanding mentally, and.....I love it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I realize my blurred vision due to my cataracts isn't helping, but In my mind, the farther back I go the ammo would fall short I hope this is explained well enough.


More information needed .

OTT or TTF

Pouch hold hand ?

Thumb and index finger position and orientation ?

Side or vertical hold ?

Bending or tweaking pouch ?

ect. ect .....

Video would tell all .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I realize my blurred vision due to my cataracts isn't helping, but In my mind, the farther back I go the ammo would fall short I hope this is explained well enough.
> ...


Now that got interesting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I will give each one serious attention. Due to arthritis in thumb, I hold pouch between index and middle finger. I hold the slingshot horizontal.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

skropi said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


I was about to say the same thing Skropi. We are about to learn something I think.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I do turn the pouch so that my thumb lays against my cheek


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot Ott. I’ve been overwhelmed by things in life I cannot change, my Mother In Law just had a rod put in her femur do to cancer, and she is seriously low on sodium, so who knows, if that’s working on me. I did discover after posing my issues, my stance was off for whatever reason. If there was ever a not normal shooter it’s me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot Ott. I’ve been overwhelmed by things in life I cannot change, my Mother In Law just had a rod put in her femur do to cancer, and she is seriously low on sodium, so who knows, if that’s working on me. I did discover after posting my issues, stance was off for whatever reason. If there was ever a not normal shooter it’s me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I should explain what low sodium can do to a person, especially an 85 year old Sweetheart❤ Irritability, lack of concentration, and in some cases if low enough coma. It’s just mind boggling to go through another loved one suffering from the effects of cancer. “It just never gets any easier” I’m thankful I have this Forum members and slingshots.


----------

